# The first Google eBooks-integrated e-reader: iriver Story HD



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

The first Google eBooks-integrated e-reader: iriver Story HD
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/07/first-google-ebooks-integrated-e-reader.html


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Very interesting!!


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I can't figure out why they went with a keyboard when so many readers are going the touch route. Yes I know many people prefer buttons, but still. I can see having both buttons & touch for turning pages but not for typing in info. But then I prefer touch so there you are.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wondered that too, though I'm not necessarily a huge touch fan.  I thought, "well, maybe they're trying to capture some Kindle people". . . .but the thing is still $139 so they're not going to be very competitive on price.  And while I'm sure they'll tout the 'a million books' available, anyone who does a modicum of research will realize that those books are all available in a Kindle compatible format via Amazon or other sites anyway.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I saw it for sale this past weekend at Target.  They did not have a display model out for me to hold and play with, though.  It looks comparable to the Kindle and Nook and is priced to compete.  I have four novels available at the Google eBookstore, and I will be curious to see if any sell now that this is out.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I think it is interesting how the forward & backwards buttons are in the center of the device under the screen.  Buttons have a chrome look to them as well.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I tried one of these out but didn't like it. The page turn buttons were awkward to me. I'm used to kindle and iPad though. Also the device was very slippery. The guy working there actually dropped it. It slid right out of his hands.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

meljackson said:


> I tried one of these out but didn't like it. The page turn buttons were awkward to me. I'm used to kindle and iPad though. Also the device was very slippery. The guy working there actually dropped it. It slid right out of his hands.


I just read the part about it slipping out of his hands... haha that is too funny.


----------

